# The 1Oz Shot Glass Grow Competition



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

yep, that's right folks, today, we will be planting a clone in a shot glass and taking it to harvest. no root cultures, just straight bonzai skill.

the rules of this comp are simple:

you can use seed or clone (clones of known gender are preferred, as males result in disqualification)

you must use a 1oz shotglass, no bigger, no smaller

your glass must be made of glass 

your glass must be clear (can be temporarily light proofed, but must be clear for weekly root pix)

you must show pix of the plant (two angles) and the roots (two angles) once a week


so, with that, let the games begin!!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow kp you seem really competitive...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

i am currently testing some freshly dried bud....  a good name for this strain would be "inspiration"


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

... cuz she doesn't have enough goin on already

i love kp!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ... cuz she doesn't have enough goin on already
> 
> i love kp!!!


i figured you guys could use a lil fun, that's all


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Drainage????


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

not necessary; water with a syringe, once or twice a week. same principle as using a rubbermaid, just way smaller


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you use any form of growing technique?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

yep, as long as it involves a 1oz shot glass and dirt


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 25, 2007)

its almost so "cute" itd be hard to smoke it. But anyone starting from scratch wanna compete on one of these. Id take a clone from a flowering gold skunk or big bud, but should work. and of course soil.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

rock on, lets get this show on the road!


----------



## jamesbrookes (Jul 29, 2007)

whats the prize?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

knowing that you can successfully take a plant to harvest in a 1oz container 

maybe rollitup would like to sponsor these comps...


----------



## 000420 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm totally in to this competition, sounds fun.......


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

did you see the other? the 1L hydro gro competition?

please, someone remind me to pm rollitup...

kp


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 29, 2007)

I could grow a monster in the lid of a beer bottle.......


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 30, 2007)

if you had the tool to put a hole in a shot glass is that ok?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 30, 2007)

t0k3s said:


> if you had the tool to put a hole in a shot glass is that ok?


no, your glass cannot be drainable. you have to water in minute amounts, just like any other bonzai plant. it's realy not hard, i water with a tsp of water twice a week.

kp


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 30, 2007)

k


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 30, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> yep, that's right folks, today, we will be planting a clone in a shot glass and taking it to harvest. no root cultures, just straight bonzai skill.
> 
> the rules of this comp are simple:
> 
> ...


did u start from clone or seed.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 30, 2007)

clone; i've never seen a bean go all the way through, they all end up males.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 30, 2007)

kp how come in the floweirng picutrue of that bud does it look like its in a different container than it started out in?

...cheater... =P lol


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 30, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> clone; i've never seen a bean go all the way through, they all end up males.


yea thts wat i was thinking. i cant get a clone so i will try the 1l hydro grow. better chance with a female.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> kp how come in the floweirng picutrue of that bud does it look like its in a different container than it started out in?
> 
> ...cheater... =P lol



it went from a "glass" shot glass, to a little "plastic" cup. like the kind they bring your meds in.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it went from a "glass" shot glass, to a little "plastic" cup. like the kind they bring your meds in.


 
yeah i figured its still just one ounce...

i just hqad to throw her under the bus like that... lol =]


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 30, 2007)

shouldnt it be made out of glass?????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2007)

paul-mc said:


> shouldnt it be made out of glass?????????




that's what she said.......


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 30, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> kp how come in the floweirng picutrue of that bud does it look like its in a different container than it started out in?
> 
> ...cheater... =P lol


because the second picture is not the same clone. i had to scrounge around online to find a pic of one completed, as my cards are missing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> because the second picture is not the same clone. i had to scrounge around online to find a pic of one completed, as my cards are missing.




you're only playing with 51. lol. i love you.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 30, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i figured you guys could use a lil fun, that's all


Send me a clone...then it would be fun.


----------



## DoobsDay (Jul 30, 2007)

haha this is cool.


----------



## Bobogard (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm... think I'll try this with one of my clones. Nice idea KP!


----------



## Mr Bud (Jul 31, 2007)

you can count me in on this one


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 31, 2007)

gaining interest


----------



## Mr Bud (Jul 31, 2007)

its already growing!! hahahah


----------



## Bobogard (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, my clone is rooted and everything now, though it was a terrible cloning process. For awhile I thought the clone was dead, but the roots finally came so now I just have a really sad looking clone. I'll whip her back into shape though, I don't even know if this contest is still going on, I was just interested and had an extra clone.


Peace


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Bobogard said:


> Ok, my clone is rooted and everything now, though it was a terrible cloning process. For awhile I thought the clone was dead, but the roots finally came so now I just have a really sad looking clone. I'll whip her back into shape though, I don't even know if this contest is still going on, I was just interested and had an extra clone.
> 
> 
> Peace


still going, as is the 1 liter hydro comp 

kp


----------



## the widowman (Aug 8, 2007)

any haze variety will bonzai no problem or pure sativa, but theres a risk of it turning hermie man!!!!


----------



## Bobogard (Aug 8, 2007)

Dammit, my clone fell and died, so I'm starting over, it's in the rooting process right now. This one should be a hell of a lot healthier as well and since its the top node of one of muh plants it'll grow real nice.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats fuckin awesome. It's like home growing for midgets.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey kp, why cant I just throw one of my 1" rockwool clones
into a shot glass...you gotta give us hydro dudes some fun...


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 9, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Hey kp, why cant I just throw one of my 1" rockwool clones
> into a shot glass...you gotta give us hydro dudes some fun...


rw, sand, perlite, it matters not; it just has to fit in a 1oz shot glass, and must be hand watered (you'll see why  )

kp


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 10, 2007)

This is my smallest Blueberry clone...
I hope she qualifies...the top of the RW
is beneath the surface of the shot glass, so
if this counts...Im in....


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 10, 2007)

it counts, you're in


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 13, 2007)

i have a snow white baby about a week old, inch tall, no clone. will this work


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 13, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> i have a snow white baby about a week old, inch tall, no clone. will this work


im sure it will just as long as its in a shot glass and is handwaterd


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 13, 2007)

handwatered I figured out buddy. I wasnt going to get a full sprinkler system set up for the shot glass, thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 13, 2007)

I cant wait to see KP bust out a 1 lb bud off her shot glass. lol.


----------



## Token (Aug 13, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> I cant wait to see KP bust out a 1 lb bud off her shot glass. lol.


 
That would be cool!, Kp how are you going to keep it from being root bound


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

Token said:


> That would be cool!, Kp how are you going to keep it from being root bound


i'm not; as the plant grows, the roots bind. this creates the bonzai effect; the plant will be a miniature.

kp


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey kp, what's your recommendation on trimming the roots...
Are you going to do that...


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

if your roots try to grow out of the glass (which has happened to me twice), clip the excess; to do a small root culture, you would pull the plant and with sharp shears, gently cut away about a quarter inch of root mass all around the outside and the bottom of the ball. place atop fresh soil, and fill in the sides with by packing gently with a pencil.

i'm not sure, but i think i'd said no root cultures allowed for this comp..... they will be ok, just remember, you cannot veg and complete this grow, the plant will die. flower from first root, be it bean or clone.

kp


----------



## Token (Aug 13, 2007)

clone would probably be the best way hun?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm using. 
Well Kp, I started it having already rooted well.
In that sense, would it be too late, or can I 
keep the roots trimmed and let her veg. longer.
I can't fit it up stairs yet, so am I risking my 
girl here.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm using.
> Well Kp, I started it having already rooted well.
> In that sense, would it be too late, or can I
> keep the roots trimmed and let her veg. longer.
> ...


yield and roots are hand in hand, so extra veg, imo is a waste. just go ahead and flower her off. root culture can be done if you want to keep an ornamental pot bonzai in eternal veg, but for flower, you should go 12/12 as soon as you have roots.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

Token said:


> clone would probably be the best way hun?


most definitely; all the bean grows that i've seen done like this end up male...


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 13, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> if your roots try to grow out of the glass (which has happened to me twice), clip the excess; to do a small root culture, you would pull the plant and with sharp shears, gently cut away about a quarter inch of root mass all around the outside and the bottom of the ball. place atop fresh soil, and fill in the sides with by packing gently with a pencil.
> 
> i'm not sure, but i think i'd said no root cultures allowed for this comp..... they will be ok, just remember, you cannot veg and complete this grow, the plant will die. flower from first root, be it bean or clone.
> 
> kp


that was the 1L hydro comp for no root culters... this one i don't think ever had that rule...


----------



## Token (Aug 13, 2007)

I only have one plant that i can maybe get a clone off of, but she is about two go 12/12 and won't provide a very vigor clone, and my other plants are two young r flowering... so i can't do the chellenges right now I will just watch this one.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 13, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> that was the 1L hydro comp for no root culters... this one i don't think ever had that rule...


regardless the rules, why is there no else participating.
Is there any besides me and kp willing to enter some pics
in this...


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 14, 2007)

i don't have a mom... i'll join in a month and a half or so...


----------



## Token (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok I'm in, i had to top one of my plants in flowering.... so it's going to be a pretty big clone and ready for 12/12


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

i want sum pics whens this goin down im excited to see this


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 15, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> regardless the rules, why is there no else participating.
> Is there any besides me and kp willing to enter some pics
> in this...



Because a 1 oz shotglass is rediculous lol.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright, but youll miss out on the prize...
Whatever that is....


----------



## illektronique (Aug 15, 2007)

ok, i was convinced that i really wanted to watch a cutting die in a shotglass. so here it is.


----------



## Pool (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess I'll have to do this as well.

Gunna figure out some way to have something that I can put 10 1oz shotglasses into so that it's light proof. Will come here with the link once started.


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 22, 2007)

chaos, panic and disorder, huh kp?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

this thread has been running a month. any pics yet? i wanna see.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 22, 2007)

i forgot to water mine. it's dead  i lost....

i'll make another in a day or so, new pix, and on a weekly basis; however, we need to make a thread for only contestants... so it doesn't get to sidetracked.

kp


----------



## Token (Aug 22, 2007)

mine too, i just didn't care if it lived or not, But i'm still getting some stuff to do the hydro challenge


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

Token said:


> mine too, i just didn't care if it lived or not, But i'm still getting some stuff to do the hydro challenge



you need to go sit in the corner and think about what you just said. never turn your back on "the pot". shame, shame.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 22, 2007)

Question, can the shot glass be modified in any way?


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 22, 2007)

no, you can't drill drain holes 

no you can't paint it, but you can cover it with black felt or plastic 

lol


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 22, 2007)

I am not a soil guy, but this could be the begining...LOL


----------



## Token (Aug 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you need to go sit in the corner and think about what you just said. never turn your back on "the pot". shame, shame.


It had bad gentics it only seem to pre flower indoors and i had to cut down the the mother 5 weeks into flowering and only pre flowers everywhere so i cut my losses and put in White Widow A2 regualer White Widow and Icee.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

Token said:


> It had bad gentics it only seem to pre flower indoors and i had to cut down the the mother 5 weeks into flowering and only pre flowers everywhere so i cut my losses and put in White Widow A2 regualer White Widow and Icee.



good, you thought about it. thank you.


----------



## Token (Aug 23, 2007)

Indeed, i wanted it to be good it just wasn't right for indoors


----------



## Token (Aug 23, 2007)

I have two Mothers One WW and Icee( I also have some of them flowering), but i have a question and i think i know the answer already I'm just lazy, I think there almost a month old and able to provide a few clones but where i cut is it going to go from there again or try and shot out from another set of leafs.


----------



## illektronique (Aug 23, 2007)

haha, mine died too. its kinda hard to keep track of a shot glass amidst larger pots and plants. it is, however, still in my grow area. i leave there as a reminder of how much i suck.


----------



## weaponmaster15 (Aug 30, 2007)

O this again, we did this on ic not that long ago just a few months back. Great results came though. I am in again.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

This contest is tight. Never thought of making such a small plant but I have to do it now, it just looks so chilled out in that shotglass. I have only grown a few plants before though, outside. And they are all gone, smoked, so I'ma have to go from seed and get pissed at it becoming male, probably like 99% chance.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 17, 2007)

great constest, but unless i missed it, absolutly no pictures! Cmon people show your stuff =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

it's all make-believe.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 19, 2007)

i cant believe i just read this whole thing.... how dissapointing. im cloning today i might try it. you have cloned into soil for the medium before right? how is it compared to rockwool or rapidrooter, anything to look out for? any tips?


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 19, 2007)

how do you keep it so small??


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok my plant is now 7 feet tall and keep tipping the shot glass over with its huge cola.Can we put the shot glass into a hole cut into a foam block for stablization? just to give some support to the glass. Loook slike gonna get atleast 3 oz from this one


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 19, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok my plant is now 7 feet tall and keep tipping the shot glass over with its huge cola.Can we put the shot glass into a hole cut into a foam block for stablization? just to give some support to the glass. Loook slike gonna get atleast 3 oz from this one


You got to be kidding right...that shit was funny.

If you got a pic of that, please do show.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

mine's 30". 1 big cola. looks like a good 2 ounces. i'll post pics in a few minutes.


----------



## starchland (Sep 19, 2007)

fuck yeah I would totaly do cher in her butt.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 19, 2007)

cher is ugly. and so are you


----------



## starchland (Sep 19, 2007)

dont worry ill do your mom in the butt too when im down in Cali next month


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 19, 2007)

its a deal, although she looks nothing like cher so im affraid you will dissapointed. however i know a joto you can do.


----------



## starchland (Sep 19, 2007)

jotooo yessss


----------



## Westdale (Oct 23, 2007)

ok starting to get sidetracked again but srsly u got put a pick up of tht beast


----------



## r32 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am in on this! I have a Jack Flash clone in flower right now in a 1oz. shot. Once I get a cola I will post up a pic!


----------



## lemmingphetamine (Oct 27, 2007)

ive only just started growing properly and im getting all my stuff sorted out for it, but once ive done that im definitely gonna try this, hopefully in the next couple of weeks ill get some pictures up if it survives the first few days

oh and by the way 'lo all


----------



## We1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Im gonna use a thimble and still grow some bombabomb


----------



## Organjic (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol thimble hydroponic contest?


----------



## Crash (Oct 29, 2007)

ok i feel jipped reading this entire thread noone put pics did anyone actually grow something or did they all die?

come on people grow a bonzai bud!!
i wish i could and ill probably try as soon as i can (and actually put pics!!!)


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 29, 2007)

Crash said:


> ok i feel jipped reading this entire thread noone put pics did anyone actually grow something or did they all die?
> 
> come on people grow a bonzai bud!!
> i wish i could and ill probably try as soon as i can (and actually put pics!!!)


. x2


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine died... it was a shitty clone I tossed in a shot glass full of ground up oasis cube... Let me get my current clones a tiny bit farther and clone them and let me do this right. Let me just say, if I win this I want some freaking blue berry seeds damnit!


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 11, 2007)

oh hell im gonna win


----------



## Westdale (Nov 12, 2007)

Crash said:


> ok i feel jipped reading this entire thread noone put pics did anyone actually grow something or did they all die?
> 
> come on people grow a bonzai bud!!
> i wish i could and ill probably try as soon as i can (and actually put pics!!!)



x 3

cmon post sum FREAKIN PICS1


----------



## smokeandfly (Nov 18, 2007)

this is bullcrap where are the pics and yields i wanna find out if it would be worth doing a dwc sog or something with this size


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 18, 2007)

smokeandfly said:


> this is bullcrap where are the pics and yields i wanna find out if it would be worth doing a dwc sog or something with this size


no. it's not. this is only for shits and giggles...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 23, 2007)

the lack of pics has sparked my curiosity enough to try this. i pulled a sprout and put in shotglass bout two days ago, seems to be perking up. gotta admit, if it makes it, it will be cute as hell.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 23, 2007)

give me 3 weeks


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2007)

the first two leaves are halfway dead, but new growth appearing. also i see a spot of green thru the glass, believe it is root that has gotten light. finding something to cover with. i suppose when this thing starts to look like a proper plant, i will get off my ass and post a pic. hasnt someone done this that can post some pics of how far they got? i was able to find some badazz grows in a 16oz. cup, but none as small as 1oz. i wanna see what it looks like!!!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2007)

disregard last post, shot glass fell and shattered this morning.


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a picture of the dankest looking 2 inch tall plant you've ever seen.  1 inch rockwool though....


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

oh, i forgot to mention i entered the comp a couple days ago... had an extra HDG clone sitting around, so now i'm just waiting for it to start growig some and adapt to the soil before i toss it in the flower room...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, still going eh...

I will be re-entering as soon as my BB clones root...

We'll be about even Ian...


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Wow, still going eh...
> 
> I will be re-entering as soon as my BB clones root...
> 
> We'll be about even Ian...


i have a couple more clones i can use... i might try another and just shove a rockwool cube in the glass... and maybe another into a peat pellet...


i dunno... i'm not very successful with cloning as is, maybe i should be experimenting so much to start off with... haha


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I have a picture of the dankest looking 2 inch tall plant you've ever seen.  1 inch rockwool though....


where????.


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 28, 2007)

I need to find the memory card....I'll look.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I need to find the memory card....I'll look.


hope you find it, cause thats why i started mine in the first place, cause nobody had pics and it sounded cool as hell. think im gonna buy some plastic shot glasses tommorrow and try again, mine had just started to take root when i shattered it. hope you find the mem. card


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll find it, if not i'll have to get a new one. It's still growing. Probably past peak potency though.


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 29, 2007)

No guidelines where followed when I did this and wasn't apart of the competition since I didn't follow the preceding rules. It has spent about 10 weeks in that shotglass.


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 29, 2007)

Just so you know I didn't just put a bud in rockwool. Maybe a J dried....


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 29, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> No guidelines where followed when I did this and wasn't apart of the competition since I didn't follow the preceding rules. It has spent about 10 weeks in that shotglass.


 that thing is awesome!!!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 29, 2007)

It's a shame too, it was probably the most crystally plant i've ever grown. Thank you white russian.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> No guidelines where followed when I did this and wasn't apart of the competition since I didn't follow the preceding rules. It has spent about 10 weeks in that shotglass.


that thing looks awesome man!!


----------



## creativemind21 (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> It's a shame too, it was probably the most crystally plant i've ever grown. Thank you white russian.


Wow that was freaking awesome how many grams did she come out too..?..lol.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2007)

my weeks absence has killed it...

i'm out for a bit...


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

creativemind21 said:


> Wow that was freaking awesome how many grams did she come out too..?..lol.....


 
I still have it, I haven't smoked it yet. Just went back and weighed it, 1.2 grams.


----------



## creativemind21 (Dec 10, 2007)

thats is one serious little nug.........lol.....


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

creativemind21 said:


> thats is one serious little nug.........lol.....


 
You know, I figure do it BIG or go home!


----------



## creativemind21 (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> You know, I figure do it BIG or go home!


 
I hear that........lol...


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL that's sweet man a gram bud for an ounce shot glass

I'm interested in doing this if people are actually participating?


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

To be honest, when it comes to this I think you'll find success in negligence.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> LOL that's sweet man a gram bud for an ounce shot glass
> 
> I'm interested in doing this if people are actually participating?


 
go right ahead! =]


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

Wonder how many you could get in if you micro sog'ed it.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Wonder how many you could get in if you micro sog'ed it.


they take up what, a square inch of space? 
a square of them 30 in. X 30 in.
that what, 900 of them?

gram per....

shit... under a 400w thats not a bad yield...



who's gonna try it???


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah no kidding that's what I was thinking of!!!!

Prepping 900 shot glasses is the hard part


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

We might be onto something....lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> Yeah no kidding that's what I was thinking of!!!!
> 
> Prepping 900 shot glasses is the hard part


whats to prep?

stack them in the dishwasher...

fill with coco fiber
or a plug of some sort

a very hardy plant that clones easily

and bam...

=]

if you did plastic shot glasses and drilled a hole in the bottom of each of them... set up a wick system so that you could have a remote resevoir for easier waterings/feedings (chem nutes would be a must then i guess)

who's got the will to try this???


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

If you could find tiny drip stakes it would be bad ass.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2007)

.... flood tables....

that makes it real easy...


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> We might be onto something....lol.


you're welcome


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 10, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> if you did plastic shot glasses and drilled a hole in the bottom of each of them... set up a wick system so that you could have a remote resevoir for easier waterings/feedings (chem nutes would be a must then i guess)
> 
> who's got the will to try this???


 Cheater...

KP is going to get you with those plastic glasses.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 10, 2007)

=[

What kind of contest was that... Only one contender posted pictures... =[


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

I may have to smoke it tonight to see what that little plant got.


----------



## creativemind21 (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I may have to smoke it tonight to see what that little plant got.


smoke report please......lol.....


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 10, 2007)

creativemind21 said:


> smoke report please......lol.....


 
I'm no good at describing taste, but i'm stoned.


----------



## creativemind21 (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I'm no good at describing taste, but i'm stoned.


 
I take it from that it was worth the effort...lol


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 11, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> you're welcome


 
Yeah, tell the person at ICMAG when you see them.


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 22, 2007)

*Here is my grow:*
Well, grown from seed with 12/12 from start. Always put on side with little light but here it is none the less, my shotglass grow. Another few weeks might be good but i wont be able to water it over christmas so its the end of the line for her. 
*    *


----------



## gogrow (Dec 22, 2007)

that is the cutest little plant ever! wish mine hadnt shattered, after seeing this, def need to buy another shot glass and try again. smoke that joint with the people close to you in the spirit of christmas.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 24, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> *Here is my grow:*
> Well, grown from seed with 12/12 from start. Always put on side with little light but here it is none the less, my shotglass grow. Another few weeks might be good but i wont be able to water it over christmas so its the end of the line for her.
> *    *


it even looks like a Christmas tree.nice


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> *Here is my grow:*
> Well, grown from seed with 12/12 from start. Always put on side with little light but here it is none the less, my shotglass grow. Another few weeks might be good but i wont be able to water it over christmas so its the end of the line for her.
> *    *


 i am diggin all these mini plants. i am planning a super stealth mini grow like these. 50 minis under my bed haha. nobody tell me mum.


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Yeah, tell the person at ICMAG when you see them.


do some searching before making assumptions


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 24, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> do some searching before making assumptions


Ok, whatever person from whatever website you got the ideas from for both those competitions. Oh...and the pictures too...tell them thanks.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Ok, whatever person from whatever website you got the ideas from for both those competitions. Oh...and the pictures too...tell them thanks.


you run outta smoke or something????
hahaha


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Ok...tell them thanks.


i sure did! 

once again, you're welcome.  fun, wasn't it?


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you run outta smoke or something????
> hahaha


Just sarcasm, not anger. I "typed" it all with a smile. My apologies, merry xmas kp.


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 25, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> merry xmas kp.


merry christmas sweetie


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> whats to prep?
> 
> stack them in the dishwasher...
> 
> ...



hahaha, me!


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 25, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahaha, me!


please do it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 25, 2007)

naw not for real....my concept is just a bit similiar....and sog'n


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 13, 2008)

So everyone is done with this now? Anyone want to try this again with some more people and a little more ummpff? Seems like no one won and no one cared lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 13, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> So everyone is done with this now? Anyone want to try this again with some more people and a little more ummpff? Seems like no one won and no one cared lol


i'm done flowering for a while...

maybe sometime i'll try it again =]


----------



## medical4de (Jan 21, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> No guidelines where followed when I did this and wasn't apart of the competition since I didn't follow the preceding rules. It has spent about 10 weeks in that shotglass.


damn... you got to teach me to grow like that..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> So everyone is done with this now? Anyone want to try this again with some more people and a little more ummpff? Seems like no one won and no one cared lol


I agree.... I read through all the posts...17 pages...and no one came through. What a disappointment.


----------



## Murderin (Jan 29, 2008)

I just came across this thread.. This is awesome, Gives me an idea with a mini fridge I was just about to toss out.. Good job on these Mini plants guys. Im going to give this a "shot". LoL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I agree.... I read through all the posts...17 pages...and no one came through. What a disappointment.



you down to start it back up?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you down to start it back up?


I would...but I just started flowering about a week ago... and Im not about to start runnin my mh while I got my hps runnin too... I thought after 17 pages someone woulda came thru.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

so you tell me you vegged with hps and are currently flowering with mh?


lol....word? got pics?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so you tell me you vegged with hps and are currently flowering with mh?
> 
> 
> lol....word? got pics?


Lol I didnt even read that until I read what you sent...its the other way around... Ill have to edit that... 

Lmfao...


----------



## We1 (Jan 29, 2008)

what are you talking about???? (WE's) is still in the thimble you gotta give me more time, these fluorescence blow!!!!! Im trying to grow not cook here ayidee!!!!


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm up for it, waiting on clones too take root anyday now... Any takers? If so, we should start a new thread and set up some similar guidelines...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

I might be down...depends on how many people participate...


----------



## Murderin (Jan 30, 2008)

Im down to go in on this. Ill grow mine with CFL's. Lets pic a start date within the next few weeks so we can give people enough time to prep the babies.
what say ye?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Ill try... Ive never tried cloning... I guess I could try from seeds... Lets start in a few weeks, but I dont wanna have an end date...lets just do it til its complete unlike the previous people who said they were down...and didnt follow through...

Bonzai Marijuana it is!


----------



## Murderin (Jan 30, 2008)

Lets get on it. Ill do it from bagseed. Ill germ 3 of them on the 7th of feb, hopefully one comes out female. Lets say, Put them in soil on the 10th of feb? 

anyone else want to join in on this?


----------



## gogrow (Jan 30, 2008)

i'll get back in... i started in the last one, but broke my glass about three days into it, had no more shot glasses and nobody else was doing anything so went back to my real plants. my wife thought the idea so "cute" that she bought me a four pack of shot glasses to try again. also found some small clay flower pots that are about one ounce, maybe 1 1/2. just gotta sit down with my mother in law and get her to show me how to use these technological contraptions together, computer and camera that is.


----------



## Murderin (Jan 30, 2008)

My GF also thought they were cute.... so im going to have her do 3. Ill have 6 total mini's from bagseed when were ready.

3 people so far. anyone else?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe you should start a new thread about it like previously talked about. Btw I think that is just awesome that you guys have ur chicks supportin ya... thats hella cool.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

tell you what guys; here's a date:

FEB 14

2008 RIU SHOTGLASS GROW OFF COMPETITION.

no clones will be cut before this time.

contestants must show a picture of cutting, along with some type of dating device (ie, a newspaper or mag, anything to show timeline...)

shot glass must be clear; it can be wrapped, but must be able to show root development (important for integrity)

contestants must enter a photo every friday

oh, and it must be dirt 

see you guys then!

kp 

kp


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

dirt?


you discriminating against coco kp?


no coco? i'll just sit on the sidelines


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dirt?
> 
> 
> you discriminating against coco kp?
> ...


yes, i am 

coco, rockwool, peat.... all these things are considered hydro mediums. this is for dirt only 

if someone wants the 1l hydro gro comp done again this year, i'll host it, but won't be participating. that's not one i can handle atm, too many other things going.


----------



## asdfva (Jan 30, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> tell you what guys; here's a date:
> FEB 14
> 2008 RIU SHOTGLASS GROW OFF COMPETITION.


A very auspicious date!
I was planning on my first actual independent
grow to start in mid march... but this is too fun
of an idea. Since I have not started my own grow
I will try with seed, germinating ASAPossible, and
potentially with clones to "give it a shot" as it were.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> yep, that's right folks, today, we will be planting a clone in a shot glass and taking it to harvest. no root cultures, just straight bonzai skill.
> 
> the rules of this comp are simple:
> 
> ...


Im a lil bummed cuz I thought this was an original RIU contest... but as Im researchin ideas I see this is a total copy cat contest from Cannibus.com its all good though Im still down to do it...


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

i'll try it but i dont get it......... i dont know shit bout bonzai's....except in the movie Karate kid Mr. Miyagi always yelled at the kid......"no its not bonzai......its BONZAI!!!!!!!!"


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im a lil bummed cuz I thought this was an original RIU contest... but as Im researchin ideas I see this is a total copy cat contest from Cannibus.com its all good though Im still down to do it...


actually, it's a copy cat from overgrow. also icmag. cc.....


this has been done for years


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

i have like 8 sprouts in a dixie cup... that's my experiment lol... see what happens.. see if i can get any to grow into maturity.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> actually, it's a copy cat from overgrow. also icmag. cc.....
> 
> 
> this has been done for years


Yeah I read through theirs as well and no one ever finishes... lol. 
Oh well. Hopefully someone has some success with it cuz I think it will be mucho fun.
</IMG>


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yeah I read through theirs as well and no one ever finishes... lol.
> Oh well. Hopefully someone has some success with it cuz I think it will be mucho fun.
> </IMG>


many people finish, not many post anymore. at all. it can be done; i kept a clone in a one cup container for six months. it even tried to flower under12/12 from the shock


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah too bad it has to be a 1 oz shotglasss..... i got a 12 oz shotglass for x-mas.....damn.....i woulda so cheated......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

i just wanna use coco...boo!!!!!


----------



## grasskeeper69 (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm doing one in rockwool anyways i don't care, and will post the pics hope to see more pics from other ppl


----------



## Murderin (Jan 31, 2008)

How about we make it any type of medium aslong as it is in a 1oz shot glass. That way more people are able to join, also we could see how everything else works. Even if you can make a mini hydro set for it lol, but it has to be in the 1oz shot glass...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Murderin said:


> How about we make it any type of medium aslong as it is in a 1oz shot glass. That way more people are able to join, also we could see how everything else works. Even if you can make a mini hydro set for it lol, but it has to be in the 1oz shot glass...


Sounds good to me... a mini hydro set would be hilarious...
Maybe I will try both ways...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 31, 2008)

what about jiffy pellets?


im in wither i can or not


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> what about jiffy pellets?
> 
> 
> im in wither i can or not


Well he was saying any kinda medium... so why not? Glad there are so many takers!


----------



## Murderin (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well he was saying any kinda medium... so why not? Glad there are so many takers!


Just has to be in a 1oz shot glass!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Sounds good to me... a mini hydro set would be hilarious...
> Maybe I will try both ways...


(AlternateThoughts.com) DIY Hydroponics - 1.5

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/39459-introducing-cc-hydro-organic-small.html


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well he was saying any kinda medium... so why not? Glad there are so many takers!


you seem to be interested in heading this one.

have fun


----------



## gogrow (Jan 31, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> you seem to be interested in heading this one.
> 
> have fun


so jamie, it looks like its up to you now. so what is it, any medium as long as its in a shot glass?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

gogrow said:


> so jamie, it looks like its up to you now. so what is it, any medium as long as its in a shot glass?


Actually I just think it sounds fun...never said I wanted to lead anything  sooo umm ok, If I offended you kindprincess sorry about that for sure. Umm I wont post on this thread so much, just was trying to be participant. PEACE!


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Actually I just think it sounds fun...never said I wanted to lead anything  sooo umm ok, If I offended you kindprincess sorry about that for sure. Umm I wont post on this thread so much, just was trying to be participant. PEACE!


no offense taken. i just noticed your interest, and thoughts on expanding the rules. i figured if you're going to participate, you're probably the most eligible person (atm) to lead this project (based on what i got from your posts). my idea is dirt only. this makes things almost conditionally stable; hydro will grow differently, and is not really a fair comparison.

don't feel like i'm running you off, i'm doing the exact opposite


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> no offense taken. i just noticed your interest, and thoughts on expanding the rules. i figured if you're going to participate, you're probably the most eligible person (atm) to lead this project (based on what i got from your posts). my idea is dirt only. this makes things almost conditionally stable; hydro will grow differently, and is not really a fair comparison.
> 
> don't feel like i'm running you off, i'm doing the exact opposite





Murderin said:


> How about we make it any type of medium aslong as it is in a 1oz shot glass. That way more people are able to join, also we could see how everything else works. Even if you can make a mini hydro set for it lol, but it has to be in the 1oz shot glass...


Actually it was Murderin that brought up other grow mediums... I was down to just do dirt initially... your ideas never got put down by me... all I wanted to see is it get completed
The only thing I thought should have been changed was that it was completed.
Then everyone started taking interest in it again... but ok. Like I said sorry if I offended you and I def wont throw my opinion anymore as I said.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Actually it was Murderin that brought up other grow mediums... I was down to just do dirt initially... your ideas never got put down by me... all I wanted to see is it get completed
> The only thing I thought should have been changed was that it was completed.
> Then everyone started taking interest in it again... but ok. Like I said sorry if I offended you and I def wont throw my opinion anymore as I said.


lol. 

*sigh*, here let me try with smilies......

you didn't offend me sweetie, that's something very hard to do  i work daily, often seven days a week. i'll host the comp, no problem; i was just giving you the opportunity to take it off my hands. i'm doing this for you guys, not for me  as i'm gone during the day, you'd be a prime candidate for hosting. 

if you would like to host, i have no problems with that; it will free me up a lil  as for not posting, i never asked you not to..... 


lol, idk if mercury is in retrograde or what, but wow! i swear i'm not a mean person. 

and if you still think i'm offended, please pm me so i can convince you otherwise


----------



## SmokerE (Jan 31, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> lol, idk if mercury is in retrograde or what, but wow! i swear i'm not a mean person.
> 
> and if you still think i'm offended, please pm me so i can convince you otherwise


 
This is all lies....I heard she stones small children to death.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 1, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> This is all lies....I heard she stones small children to death.


... i thought she was the one who was stoned?? =p


----------



## rezo (Feb 1, 2008)

can i drill a hole in tha bottom of the glass?


----------



## amaturepothead (Feb 1, 2008)

If i had a nickel for every time i read that....


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind hosting the comp. I don't have much experience yet as I am only just getting close to finishing my first grow but I have the time and the enthusiasum(sp?) to get this done.

I'd like to keep some of the original guidelines but I am also not oppose to opening up the rules a little bit as well. I was thinking,

1oz shot glass - (glass only, no holes, should be clear but you can cover it up as long as you can remove the cover so we can see the roots..)

Any medium - dirt, coco, rockwool, marbles even i don't care...

I think we should either all start from cuttings of all start from seeds but not both. Or maybe have 2 going on, one from seed and one from cutting... you can start as many seeds as you want but once you determine a female you should just pick one and stick with it for competition use..

I know I'll be using CFL for veg and T-5 for flower as that is all I have right now. So let's decide on a date.
Feb 14th sounds good so far.

I'll make a new thread. Jamie and KP if you guys want to co-host/host that's cool with me too... I just want to get this going, I don't care who runs the show..


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 2, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> I wouldn't mind hosting the comp. I don't have much experience yet as I am only just getting close to finishing my first grow but I have the time and the enthusiasum(sp?) to get this done.
> 
> I'd like to keep some of the original guidelines but I am also not oppose to opening up the rules a little bit as well. I was thinking,
> 
> ...


sounds good to me 

shoot me a pm, and we'll discuss some more particulars.

kp


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh shit. Ive got just about a week to get a cutting off my plant. Is there any limit on cutting size?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 3, 2008)

enuf chit chat... .someone do it already... jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 4, 2008)

making a new thread after i update my journal...gimme 15min


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 4, 2008)

my clone for the grow will be coming off of this plant:


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 4, 2008)

i hav a plant in a lil gladwear tupperwear thing, i will post pic when i feel like its time, but i only have double shot glasses., and seein as to how we use em often, i didnt wanna use them, im not sure how many ounces the container is, i will find out too... but its clear so u can clearly see the root growth, im tryin to get it rootbound and just keep it small, I WILL BE THE FIRST TO FLOWER!!!!


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 4, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/48215-1oz-shotgrow-round-2-time.html
The new thread..

Sero- this competition is how nice of a plant you can grow in a 1oz container so unless that container is 1 ounce I don't think it's going to qualify..


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 4, 2008)

i won't be participating in this one.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 13, 2008)

whos ready for it edit i found the other thread


----------



## TheConfucius (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been trying to find the pics in this comp for ever but my newbian ass couldn't this is tight guys and Kp nice comp organizing, i will hopefully join you in a years time. Keep rolling and keep smoking


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm all about this. 

strain: lowryder #2 x cheese.

will put three seeds in water in about ten minutes.


----------



## gangaguru975 (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone started this 1 ounce shot glass grow yet. 
I dont see any pictures of attempts.
This contest has been open for awhile.
I wanna see if someone can even get their plant to even 10 inches
maybe that should be a sub category
"the tallest plant in a 1 ounce glass"
someone should findout if its better to bloom 
at the 2nd or 3rd set of shoots and so on.
just my 2 cents...


----------



## CanadianFarmer (Oct 28, 2008)

gangaguru975 said:


> Has anyone started this 1 ounce shot glass grow yet.
> I dont see any pictures of attempts.
> This contest has been open for awhile.
> I wanna see if someone can even get their plant to even 10 inches
> ...


check out the round 2 part here's the link to it

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/48215-1oz-shotgrow-round-2-time.html


----------

